# More Dog Parks in Toronto!!!!!



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

So we got some great news down here in Toronto which for you uninformed individuals is in Ontario, Canada....sorry had to mention that....eace: 

The City down here has slated 10 new areas within exisiting park space to be used for "Off Leash" Facilities. I really like this idea because of the problems we have with some dogs getting hurt in the normal parks because peple were putting poison in the grass which was killing dogs when they were digging and of course they eat stuff sometimes and they were getting killed.... 

I can't wait to be able to bring Radar to a park like this especially if there are other Hav's there. It'll be a vaulable networking tool to meet other Hav's who own the people out there. We can trade ideas and perhaps get more Canadians on this forum.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What No One likes Dog Parks.......More Dog parks...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news, Derek! There is at least one place in Laval where you can have your dogs off-leash, in the woods a bit and a nice place for a walk. I dont' trust my dogs to be off-leash. Probably not for a while yet and there are almost always a lot of BIG dogs there! There's an enclosed area in a large park right near us, but it's anything but attractive. It's basically a huge fenced in area in the middle of a field. Been there twice with the pooches and at least they get to meet other dogs so it's good for socializing.

Hopefully, Radar will enjoy these new places as much as you will.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah we had a real big scare down here in Toronto a little while ago....some dirt bag was poisoning dogs in the parks as well as putting sharp objects in the grass. The thought it was a rat poisin of some sort or an insecticide.

Pretty Bad.

Derek


----------

